# Nissan Vanette 2.3d



## cornacum (Sep 25, 2009)

Hello,

On my Nissan Vanette 2.3d, under the bonnet, I have TWO coolant reservoirs.

One is on the left hand side as usual on cars, and one is in the middle of engine bay, which says coolant on it.

Can someone clarify what exactly each one of these does?

Thanks


----------



## juliarichard34 (Oct 4, 2009)

I guess all the detail description is provided in the manual. Just have a look on it. I am sure it will solve your issue.


----------

